# Old woman eating bread



## bobnr32

d11bw_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep

That's quite the expression on her face, wonder what she was thinking about.
Nice shot.


----------



## TroyLongPhotography

This is a beautiful photo . It relays a message to me that is undeniable . It's perfect


----------



## kousPhoto

:thumbup:


----------



## Frequency

Classic image


----------

